# help wanted!!!



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

pm me with your email and I will send you the Nuts and Bolts Bow Tuning Guide.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

are you movivg the sight down, and right you should be...always follow the arrow..... if you are then . send me some pics ill help ...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

targetcollector said:


> i just need help sighting my bow in no matter what it seems like its always pulling down and right i keep adjusting but same result


Right Handed shooter?
Left Handed shooter?

If you post up a picture,
with your arrow DEAD LEVEL,
(head to toe photo)...

then,
we can give you some better advice.

If you are ALWAYS pulling down and right, for all shots..
this is your "miss" pattern,
and..
most likely...

there are some changes to how the bow fits you,
that are required.

A photo of yourself at full draw,
aiming at a bullseye at YOUR exact shoulder height,
will help us provide you with better recommendations.


----------

